
Want to See What Your City's Pandemic Plan Says? Good Luck - vharuck
https://www.npr.org/2020/04/02/820104179/want-to-see-what-your-citys-pandemic-plan-says-good-luck
======
greedo
When I first became concerned about the virus in early January, I asked our
business continuity leader (VP level) what our plans were in case things
progressed like in China. I was told that we had a pandemic plan in place from
2009, and that "nothing had changed."

I'm well versed in DR/BCP, and I was amazed. The idea that someone thought our
business operations, staffing, and technology hadn't changed in 11 years was
amazing.

What's sad is that we once had a robust DR/BCP plan that was thoroughly tested
on a yearly basis. Over the last 12 years that has slowly been whittled down
as a waste of time and money. Kind of like how California had all those mobile
hospitals that were dumped by Gov. Brown during a financial crisis.

Shortsightedness is the norm these days.

~~~
masonhensley
Yikes, I’ve always felt bad if mine was an item or two out of date.

I’ve been in situations where outsiders, clients or stakeholders want to know
there is one... but don’t necessarily care about the content. Eek.

What’s the saying? Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face?

------
OldHand2018
Chicago may have a "confidential" plan, but the State of Illinois has a public
plan [1] which they finished updating March 2 after participating in the
"Crimson Contagion" exercise last year. I personally think that the state and
Chicago are handling things pretty well, relatively speaking [2].

> It’s not the only one being used. Local governments have their own
> playbooks, including Chicago, which honed its plan as part of a federal
> drill last year called Crimson Contagion that imagined a viral pandemic
> jumping from China to Chicago, then sweeping America. > Chicago’s health
> commissioner, Dr. Allison Arwady, said the city made 2019 “the year for
> pandemic planning,” modeling various scenarios to see how the city and its
> hospitals could manage.

[1]
[http://www.dph.illinois.gov/sites/default/files/publications...](http://www.dph.illinois.gov/sites/default/files/publications/illinois-
pandemic-influenza-plan-version-51march-2020.pdf)

[2] [https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-illinois-
pande...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-illinois-pandemic-
plan-coronavirus-20200327-367axxfjjjfb3jgtkfdpoauj4m-story.html)

------
lonelappde
I find it hard to believe that any "confidential" plan exists.

------
ipsocannibal
Ive seen it. Its got one word.

"Pray"

